#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > TECHNIEK >  >  Continu 220 door multi verboden???

## CyberNBD

Hoorde net dat multi gebruiken voor continu 220 voorziening in de truss sinds kort verboden is? Een berg 220 kabels vervangen door een multi en dus ook de 2 extra groepen bij een sixbar gebruiken voor stroomvoorziening van scans, yokes of ander spul zou hiermee verboden zijn, ook bij multi van 2.5mm².  Weet iemand hier meer over?


Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## ludwig

Wie zou dat verboden hebben ? *** zelf ?

----------


## CyberNBD

De NEN 1010

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## DeMennooos

Dan mag die NEN1010 mij komen uitleggen hoe ik dat dan moet doen als ik met 4 bars doeken uitlicht en de lampen op continue 50% laat branden.

En of als ik dan 24 220V verleng naar boven trek om wat digi aan te sluiten en die 220V kabels langs een en hetzelfde punt naar boven trek of het dan ook als multi wordt gezien. Of dat die vriendelijke NEN dat alleen als multi ziet als ik ze op lengte maak en er zelf 1 dikke worst van maak door er om de 20cm gaffa om heen te trekken....



Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## ludwig

Kan niet, ik weet geen ene Europese regel die dat zou verbieden. Wat wel duidelijk is, is dat ten eerste je kabel 600 Volt moet zijn geclassificeerd, omdat als je meerdere kringen maakt, met verschillende fases er tussen die draden 400 volt staat, ten tweede moet je rekening houden met het feit dat veel draden bijeen minder stroom mogen voeren ( onderlinge opwarming ) en dat je de juiste zekeringen aan het begin moet hebben . NEN, netzoals om het even welke andere nationale norm, moet zich schikken naar de Europese regels, dus...
Heb je een situatie voorgehad ?

----------


## Tom

In de NEN staan geen regels.
Maar richtlijnen als ik me niet vergis.

Grtz,
Tom

----------


## Techieguy

Hmmm... maar als je bijv. een dimmer op switch mode zet zou je daar wel gewoon je scans op aan mogen sluiten ofzo? 

Kweet niet, vind het een beetje vaag als het echt zo zou zijn...

----------


## CyberNBD

Ik heb het ook niet verzonnen, maar stelde me dus dezelfde vragen als hier <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## ludwig

Ok, dit is weer een indianenverhaal...In NEN staan richtlijnen, dat zijn geen regels, die moeten door wetgeving concreet worden gemaakt. Maar wat mij verbaast is de totale onwetendheid die heerst over de techniek die iedereen, dus ook jullie, gebruiken. Ik bedoel dat niet kwaad, of zoals iemand eerder in deze discussie zei " boeren ". Ik heb respect voor boeren, want ze hebben een kijk op dingen die wij duidelijk een beetje meer zouden moeten verwerven. Bovendien één ding is wel duidelijk : vanaf 1 januarie 1998 bestaan er geen nationale wetten (=regels) meer, alleen Europa maakt de wet ( EN gevolgd door een getal, dat zegt welke norm het is.)

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Owkee.......

Ten 1e vind ik het klasse dat TOM (CyberNBD) niet meteen zegt dat wij die discussie hadden.

Ten 2e ik verzin dit natuurlijk niet!

Ten 3e uit de praktijk, is het nu zo dat bv Lodestar motortakels volgens de richtlijnen van de NEN niet meer zo worden aangesloten zoals dat NU gebeurd. Nu word er een 16P Harting naar de trus getrokken met daar een break-out met 4x CEE-16A4P Rood (spanning 3f+PE) en 4x CEE-16A3P Geel (2-pennen sturing+PE).
Dit is nu dus niet meer conform de richtlijnen.

Verlinde takels, waarvan er resp. ook 4 over 1 multi gaan mag wel.
Omdat hier hijsen/dalen geregeld wor door het draaien van fase's.

TOT ZOVER HET MULTI GEBRUIK BIJ MOTOR-TAKELS.

Vwb. Licht is het zo dat 4-6 barren en breakout's oorspronkelijk bedoeld zijn voor distributie van dimmer-kanalen naar de verbruiker.
Dit is varierend van 1 tot maximaal 3-fase's vanaf 1 dimmer die volledig vrij te patchen/verdelen is.

Nu is bv. een 36 kanaals ADB-AVO-rack gevoed door bv. 1x CEE125A5P of Power/Cam-Lock.
Vaak is de zekering/aardlek huishouding voor een heel rack dimmers in het Rack aanwezig, incl. eventuele hoofdschakelaar/ aardlek/automaat voor totaal inkomende spanning.
Wat wil er nu als je bv. je multi/break-in steekt op je dimmerpack (waarvan je resp. 4-6 kanalen gebruikt) en de andere 2 op de eerste de beste zwerfkast die je tegenkomt.
Je blijft voor al die kanalen incl. de 2 vanaf een andere stroom toevoer gebruik maken van 1 en de zelfde aard-draad.
Dit is niet conform de richtlijnen.

Ook komt het voor bij show's met 110V barren dat er geen serie-splitter in de trus geplaatst word maar dat ze in serie gepatched worden op de dimmer. 
En in dit geval komt het wel vaak voor dat de overige kanalen 5-6 / 7-8 op vaste spanning ge-prikt/patched worden.
Dat is dan 110V en 220V door 1 en de zelfde leiding/kabel. 

Voor zover.

Nu kan er gezegd worden "Maar deze multie is alleen voor vaste spanning & deze andere multi is voor mijn six barren bedoeld.(en hiervan gebruik ik de vrij'e aders niet)"
Maar dan zul je die multi met een ander soort bezetting-huis/merk of wat dan ook moeten maken. en een verdeelkast met die specefieke uitgangen. En geen Break-In.









*<h5>Showtechniek</h5>**http://www.ikmaghiergeenlinksnaarwebsitesplaatsen.tk*

----------


## CyberNBD

Ik heb toch ook niet gezegd dat ik break ins gebruik?  We hadden het over break outs <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>.  In dimrack met 16p harting zijn er 2 vaste spanningskanalen afgezekerd op 16A, eventueel op krachtverdeler ook een multi aansluiting, 6*16A afgezekerd (6 kanalen daar dus en geen 8).

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> Bla...bla bla.. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

*<h5>Showtechniek</h5>*

----------


## Niek...

Waar zijn die NEN normen te vinden dan?

Teken het X-treme Gastenboek!

----------


## Tiemen

De eerste post en oorspronkelijke vraag is van iemand uit België en jullie beginnen over NEN...Wat heeft dat met België te maken????

Markske

----------


## djdabounce

Lees dan even GOED wie met NEN 1010 slimmerik.

Nou dag hoor.

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Dat is ook een sterk argument Tom..........jullie hebben immer ook van die idiote rare pinekes op oew stekkers!
hehe <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

*<h5>Showtechniek</h5>*

----------


## CyberNBD

Ik heb de meeste klussen in nederland, 2 minuten wandelen en ik ben over de grens.  Enne showtech, jij begon erover.. niet ik.

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Die rare idiote pinnekes zijn in theorie veiliger dan jullie "ijzerdraad" aan beide kanten, daar kan je in 50% van de gevallen nog met je fikken aanzitten als de stekker in een stopcontact zit...

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## Gast1401081

continu voeden mag via de multi, MITS die spanning op dezelfde groep zit. Dezelfde fase is ook nog te tolereren. Maar zet geen verschillende groepen door elkaar. dit is gedaan om de storingsmonteur te beschermen, als deze wat openschroeft moet de spanning er duidelijk vanaf zijn. En als er een "vreemde spanning" kan staan is dat verboden. ( vb: een lamp doet het niet. je trekt de spanning van die dimmer eraf en gaat sleutelen. Oh jé, er staat nog een extra spanning, de monteur valt van zijn trapje en breekt zijn nek.)

Van die dingen...Ofneetthan

----------


## Gast1401081

enne, de NEN1010 geld al bijna in heel europa, steeds onder een andere naam. Ook ISO en CEC hebben hetzelfde pakket aan eisen, want die NEN jongens vergaderen ook in het buitenland.

Van die dingen...Ofneetthan

----------


## Tiemen

Nu draai je het boeltje wel om hoor... NEN neemt de normen over van Europese instellingen, en niet omgekeerd hé!

Markske

----------


## ludwig

Markske heeft volkomen gelijk, nog sterker zelfs : NEN is VERPLICHT de Europese normen over te nemen en toe te passen, sinds 1 januari 1998 in theorie, want elk land had wat uitzonderingen bekomen. Vanaf 1 jan 2001 bestaan die echter ook niet meer.

----------


## Gast1401081

Mou, ik heb onlangs nog een beurs gehad van de NEN, en die vergaderen echt heel wat af. Die europese commissierichtlijnen komen namelijk tot stand door locale NEN-instellingen van ieder land. Verder wordt in een opdracht specifiek naar één boek verwezen, en dat is dan in Nederland naar de NEN, in Duitsland naar de DIN ( DIN 47100 bv gaat over de aderkleurcodering in Multi's !!!) ezzovoort, enzovoort. De beurs waar ik stond was een gasanalyse beurs om tot een standaard te komen in ijkgaskwaliteit ( ISO tc158) 

Verder kun je de meeste normen verklaren door een worst-case analyse, en dan blijken de meeste al heel erg veel op elkaar te lijken.

Van die dingen...Ofneetthan

----------


## ludwig

De nationale organisaties nemen deel, doen voorstellen en alles voor elektriciteit wordt finaal in CENELEC beslist.Dat is de Europese overkoepelende organisatie.

----------


## Gast1401081

Ja, en de dingen die de CENELECD beslist worden door de NEN in het boek gezet, en die geldt via de wetgeving als handboek. Nou Nou, Pfffffffff

enno nog wat, volgens mij heet deze site geluid.nl, en geen 
geluid.be of .eu of .de ofzo..

Van die dingen...Ofneetthan

----------


## ludwig

Ik dacht dat de Europese gedachte iets meer was doorgedrongen in nl. Ik zal maar aannemen dat er uitzonderingen nodig zijn om de algemene regel te bevestigen... Ik ben vijf jaar lid geweest van Cenelec.Veel moeite gedaan om voor ons allen de professionele apparatuur in een aparte ( dus niet zoals huis en tuin ) norm te krijgen. Door het chauvinisme is het nog altijd zo dat er randaarde in nl. en de. is, pin-aarde in be en fr en in it. nog wat anders.Daar waar er een industriële standaard is die overal kan en mag worden gebruikt. Dus niemand doet nog voordeel met een beetje op zijn kluit te blijven zitten, trouwens, waar ligt dat nl ? Of be ? De rest van de wereld ziet ons niet eens, ze denken dat we een Duitsprekende noordelijke randgemeente van Parijs zijn.

----------


## Michel van Ginkel

Zoe zie je maar weer eens, de theorie en de praktijk liggen elkaar niet zo... <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>



FOX
DFProductions

----------


## ludwig

Verklaar eens nader, ik begrijp niet goed wat het verband is...

----------


## Gast1401081

Door het chauvinisme?? wil je soms in één keer alle stekkertjes en stopcontacten gaan vervangen? Lijkt een beetje op de euro-omwisseling/invoering. 

Gelul, dus. Het heeft een jaar of tien geduurd voordat de CEE-pluggen als standaard werden ingevoerd, en dat viel al vies tegen. Vertel je oma maar dat alle wcd's en radio's , strijkijzers, etc een nieuwe stekker moeten. Montage kosten 10 euro per stuk......

Van die dingen...Ofneetthan

----------


## ludwig

De enige die hier lult , ben jij. Elke regel voorziet in een overgangsperiode. Het heeft helemaal geen tien jaar geduurd voor de CEE aanvaard was, in de industrie was die ineens aanvaard en gebruikt, zonder verplichting. Met als uitzonderingen Engeland en Frankrijk. Om verschillende redenen. De omschakeling voor huis en tuin ( domestic appliances ) was ook voorgesteld naar een nieuwe universele stekker, maar daar is het idee door puur nationalistische reflex niet eens aan de orde gekomen; Waar wij voor hebben gestreden, is dat onze sector niet mee in de huis en tuin zou worden samengeveegd, maar een aparte professionele norm zou krijgen. Die er nu trouwens is...

----------


## Gast1401081

Je wilt niet weten hoevaak ik een zwarte drie of vierpoot heb moeten vervangen door een rooie.......

Verder: leuk die overgangsperiode. Kan ik voor ieder apparaat een verloopstekker gaan kopen, voor als ik weer eens on the road ben. 

Mijn krachtstroomkist loopt nu al over van de STANDAARD Cee-verloopjes..


( 16-32-62-125-perilex 16/25, en ook nog een paar zwarte..)

Van die dingen...Ofneetthan

----------


## nicovwijk

Wat is het GROTE probleem????


Da Massols!
Greetz Nicoooow

Nederlands zijn mijn goedste vak!

----------


## ludwig

Dat ligt niet aan de normen of wetten, maar aan de , soms foute toepassing. Ik ken het probleem ook. Het is inderdaad ergerlijk en niet nodig. Ben ooit eens in een poepsjiek ( Nederlands ) congrescentrum geweest, ik zeg de naam niet om hun de schande te besparen ) waar de installateur, en daarna gekeurd en goedgekeurd, het had gepresteerd om 3 x 400 V plusN te zekeren met vier individuele automaten ... Je weet wat er dan gebeurt als je met lichtjes begint te spelen... Het eindigde in een vreselijke discussie over te vervangen lampjes (tussen 230 en 400 volt erop ) waar werd beweerd dat we dan maar een symmetrische lichtinstallatie moesten hebben, dat het ding volstrekt volgens de regels was gemaakt... Toen ben ik beginnen twijfelen aan de professionele kennis van zij die er groot geld van maken... En als menswetenschapper terug naar mijn uniefje getrokken, om wat techniek bij  te studeren ...

----------


## Gast1401081

Die discussie ga ik niet eens aan, ik pak in en ben weg. 
Inderdaad, we hadden het er ook al in de 380-posting over , er lopen teveel amateurs rond. Volgens mij is een gedegen electrotechnische achtergrond nog altijd een functie op ingenieursniveau. Maar ik heb ooit andere dingen gezien, er kwamen drie bodybuilders aan die roadie waren geworden, niet gehinderd door enige kennis, en die moesten de lichtinstallatie steken. Met alle gevolgen van dien, omvallende trussen, etc, etc. Kreeg ik het nog op mijn kop ook, omdat ik er NIKS van gezegd had...(mensen die mij kennen weten beter, gnif, gnif).

Vandaar: er is maar 1 goed, en bijna goed is niet goed, en levert mij weer een vrije avond op. Inpakken en wegwezen.



Van die dingen...Ofneetthan

----------

